# spoons



## saltwater virgin (Apr 21, 2011)

whats the best method of spoon retrieval and color? opinions?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Burn 'em for Spanish and a little slower for blues. Not many people use em down here but I know Flytyingguy does well on them...I'm sure he'll chime in if he gets a minute. He turned me onto 1 oz blue and silver Kastmasters, no chance to fish em yet.


----------



## saltwater virgin (Apr 21, 2011)

do you think spoons would fair well fishing a jetty at the mouth of an inlet???


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Won't hurt to try.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Killing the Blues on the Kastmaster 8 yesterday off the Beach


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

saltwater virgin said:


> do you think spoons would fair well fishing a jetty at the mouth of an inlet???


that is the BEST place to fish spoons

I use krocodile spoons

johnson spoons are probably the cheapest but krocs are much better made. I like to switch the treb hook for a 4/0 single hook though


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*spoon question*

where might one be able to purchase some of these kastmaster spoons


gasman


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most any tackle shop. Bass Pro has em, Dicks should, WalMart might, I think GC Bait and Tackle does, among others.


----------



## gmc_n_TN (Jul 8, 2010)

With Bucktail or without?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

What size Kastmaster do you use??? Color and line weight??? Thanks. Glad to hear you're getting fish from the surf.......................
Kim:fishing:


----------



## saltwater virgin (Apr 21, 2011)

i tried some spoons today... no luck. however, i did see another guy using spoons too. his method of retrieval was interesting tho. he popped it along, like a jigging motion. anyone ever tried that?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i always used naked spoons. a bucktail could be more or less effective but u probably dont need it


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

saltwater virgin said:


> i tried some spoons today... no luck. however, i did see another guy using spoons too. his method of retrieval was interesting tho. he popped it along, like a jigging motion. anyone ever tried that?


thats jigging a jigging spoon, he was probably fishing a mackerel tree rig with a jigging spoon on the bottom

u can jig with any spoon but thinner profiled spoons make it easier


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My experience,Hopkins works best jigged.Krocs and kastmasters slow and steady or fast/pause/fast.I always have one of my handtied teaser tails on'em.They work.


----------

